# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Maritime hotel khuyến mãi đặc biệt mùa cưới

## biennhatrang

*MARITIME KHUYẾN MÃI ĐẶC BIỆT MÙA CƯỚI*

*Mùa cưới đang đến, bạn lo lắng không biết tổ chức đám cưới như thế nào cho thật  ý nghĩa mà vẫn tiết kiệm chi phí? Maritime Hotel** sẵn sàng đồng hành và chia sẻ cùng bạn.*
*Maritime Hotel* tọa lạc tại tuyến đường đắt đỏ Trần Phú của thành phố biển Nha Trang, với hệ thống phòng đa dạng được thiết kế theo phong cách sang trọng và hiện đại đầy đủ tiện nghi. Trong đó, nhà hàng tiệc cưới với sức chứa hơn 400 khách, không gian rộng rãi, sang trọng. Thực đơn phong phú, đa dạng sẽ là nơi tạo nên những kỷ niệm duy nhất của bạn trong ngày trọng đại.Với mức giá tiệc cưới ưu đãi, thấp nhất là *170.000đ/người* _(đã giảm giá 10%)_, chúng tôi sẽ mang đến cho quý khách một lễ cưới ấm cúng, nhiều ý nghĩa.






Với chất lượng dịch vụ đạt tiêu chuẩn 3 sao, giá cả phù hợp túi tiền, *Maritime Hotel* chắc chắn sẽ là lựa chọn đúng đắn để ngày vui của cặp đôi thêm long trọng, hài lòng mọi khách mời tham dự.







Hãy để chúng tôi cùng bạn tạo nên niềm vui trong ngày hạnh phúc – duy nhất chỉ có tại Maritime Hotel.



*MARITIME HOTEL – NƠI THĂNG HOA HẠNH PHÚC LỨA ĐÔI*
Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

_MARITIME HOTEL & SPA 
Địa chỉ: 34 Trần Phú, Vĩnh Nguyên, Thành phố Nha Trang. 
Điện thoại: 058.3881135/ 36/ 37 – Hotline:  0986 353 395
Website: http://maritimehotel.com.vn
FB: www.facebook.com/MaritimeHotelSpa_ 

Maritime Hotel & Spa

----------

